# Kann xorg nicht kompilieren (x11-apps/xinit-1.0.2-r6)

## bierma

Hallo Leute,

ich habe Probleme beim kompilieren des Packetes x11-apps/xinit-1.0.2-r6 und zwar schmeiss er diese Fehler:

```

...

checking for mcookie... /usr/bin/mcookie

./configure: line 4593: XORG_MANPAGE_SECTIONS: command not found                                  #!!!!!!!!!

./configure: line 4594: XORG_RELEASE_VERSION: command not found                                     #!!!!!!!!!

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

make  all-am

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/xinit-1.0.2-r6/work/xinit-1.0.2'

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.     -DXINITDIR=\"/etc/X11/xinit\" -DBINDIR=\"/usr/bin\" -march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -MT xinit-xinit.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/xinit-xinit.Tpo" -c -o xinit-xinit.o `test -f 'xinit.c' || echo './'`xinit.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/xinit-xinit.Tpo" ".deps/xinit-xinit.Po"; else rm -f ".deps/xinit-xinit.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe   -o xinit  xinit-xinit.o -lX11

DXINITDIR=/etc/X11/xinit -DXRDB=xrdb -DXMODMAP=xmodmap -DTWM=twm -DXCLOCK=xclock -DXTERM=xterm -DXSERVER=/usr/bin/X -DXAUTH=xauth -DXINIT=xinit -DLIBDIR=/usr/lib -DSHELL_CMD=/bin/sh -DHAS_COOKIE_MAKER -DMK_COOKIE=/usr/bin/mcookie < ./startx.cpp | /bin/sed -e '/^#  *[0-9][0-9]*  *.*$/d' -e '/^#line  *[0-9][0-9]*  *.*$/d' -e '/^[         ]*XCOMM$/s/XCOMM/#/' -e '/^[      ]*XCOMM[^a-zA-Z0-9_]/s/XCOMM/#/' -e '/^[        ]*XHASH/s/XHASH/#/' -e '/\@\@$/s/\@\@$/\\/' > startx

/bin/sh: -DXRDB=xrdb: command not found                                                                                                    #!!!!!!!!!

make[1]: *** No rule to make target `startx.@APP_MAN_SUFFIX@', needed by `all-am'.  Stop.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xinit-1.0.2-r6/work/xinit-1.0.2'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-apps/xinit-1.0.2-r6 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1255:   Called x-modular_src_compile

  x-modular.eclass, line 331:   Called x-modular_src_make

  x-modular.eclass, line 326:   Called die

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Kann vlt. jemand damit was anfangen?

danke im vorraus.

Malte

----------

## dreadhead

Sieht nach nem fehlerhaften ebuild aus. Ich würde ne andere version probieren.

----------

